# 1 week post lobectomy



## cmaxwell1 (Feb 24, 2012)

anyone find theyre really hard on themselves? expecting to feel fine really quick after surgery and getting annoyed at themselves when they still feel off. I need to ignore friends expectations of how long itl take me to recover and just listen to what my body wants and appreciate that itl take my body a little time to recover.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

You are correct, you need to ignore other's expectations of what you are able to do. Be kind to yourself, rest, and you will be better!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cmaxwell1 said:


> anyone find theyre really hard on themselves? expecting to feel fine really quick after surgery and getting annoyed at themselves when they still feel off. I need to ignore friends expectations of how long itl take me to recover and just listen to what my body wants and appreciate that itl take my body a little time to recover.


It's good to hear from you! Expect about 18 months to get really grooving again. Take care of yourself and by all means; "Listen to that body!"

How "are" you feeling and are you on thyroxine replacement yet?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, take it easy. For me it wasn't so much the surgery as it was the hormonal upheaval. It'll get better/easier...


----------



## cmaxwell1 (Feb 24, 2012)

as I only had half my thyroid out I might not need replacement thyroid hormone but i just feel under the weather since the surgery. Getting my Tsh measured next week so we'l ssee how the remaining half is coping!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cmaxwell1 said:


> as I only had half my thyroid out I might not need replacement thyroid hormone but i just feel under the weather since the surgery. Getting my Tsh measured next week so we'l ssee how the remaining half is coping!


Even though you only had half out, it is still a big deal. Surgery is surgery and quite invasive. Also, general anesthesia can do a number on you as well.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't think there's anyone on these boards who has had surgery -- partial or total, replacement meds or not -- and didn't feel plain ol' wiped out for a while. I say this frequently: I ignored my fatigue and re-roofed our house with my husband 1- days after surgery. While we were doing it, I was fine. But after? I crashed and crashed hard. It took a long, long time (as in months) for me to get back to a state of semi-normal. I wouldn't recommend following my lead.  Rest up!


----------



## cmaxwell1 (Feb 24, 2012)

thanks for all your replies, its really reassuring because friends reactions seem to be 'oh u still feel unwell?' like i should be runnin around normal by now n its a relief to know its normal to feel wiped out


----------

